# Looking for iPhone 3D Sublimation cases like these



## Olymom (Sep 13, 2009)

I am looking for a vendor who sales these "tough" cases blank for sublimation. I have the standard 3D cases. I have been looking all over for the 2 in 1 case that is more protective. Any ideas??

Here is a sample of one being sold on Etsy.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/119362...ga_ship_to=US&ga_ref=auto1&ga_search_type=all


Thanks!
Kim


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

they are in the uk. might have a usa distributor

3D Sublimation blanks - High Definition Blank iPhone 4 / 5, Samsung Cases and more


----------



## Olymom (Sep 13, 2009)

I think these have to be used with their Sublideck system. Still looking for the others.


----------



## caseimpress (Jan 8, 2015)

Olymom said:


> I am looking for a vendor who sales these "tough" cases blank for sublimation. I have the standard 3D cases. I have been looking all over for the 2 in 1 case that is more protective. Any ideas??
> 
> Here is a sample of one being sold on Etsy.
> 
> ...


The picture in the link is misleading. That is not the right image for a tough case. That is a regular 3D plastic case. In 3D sublimation phone cases, "tough" cases refer to two things, 3D TPU using film solution OR 2 in 1 Dual Protective layer - The Inner layer being silicone and the outer being the plastic printable material.

3D TPU

[media]http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/1830323245_1/DIY-3D-Sublimation-Heat-Transfer-Printing-Press-Blank-3D-TPU-Bag-Cases-for-Iphone-5-5S.jpg[/media]

2 in 1 Dual Protective. The one you are looking for.

[media]http://www.novelcases.com/images/2in1%20s3%201.jpg[/media]

Hope this helps


----------

